# This is it , I just can not do it any more ....



## Liz11 (Oct 28, 2004)

Today I had the phone call that none of my embies made it through the screening PGS. I had 11 eggs collected 9 fert and they were able to take cells from 8 of them for PGS but they were all abnormal = so after £9000 and 3 months on this cycle I can no longer do it  

I can say we have at least tried. I have had a total now of 10 Full IVF's two with ICSI not counting the IUI's 

I need to accept and be greatfull for my lovely little girl and come to terms with the fact she will always be an only child 

I wonder if it gets easier to accept , it will seem odd now after years and years of txt's to just stop ....

I have found this site to be a godsend to me at 3am with my cuppa and when I just cant face going over it all again with my hubby - 

I wish everyone on this site and who read this post all the luck and strength in the world to archive your dream


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Liz,

I'm so sorry for your loss hun my heart goes out to you during this pain. You will just have to give your self time to grieve for the loss of not having any more children. I guess as with any loss in time you will be able to hide the pain you feel in side easier.  

Take care hun and don't rush your self to deal with it. I'm me if you want to chat.

Liz xxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Liz, so sorry about your sad news hun  give yourself time to grieve.

I think you are a very brave and strong lady and as you said after 10 cycles no one can say you didn't give it your best  

take care hun,

pam xx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Liz 
my heart goes out to you that you have had to go thru so much pain and heartache - I will be having my 4th tx after 3 BFNs and keep telling myself that if it doesn't work then at least i know i did my very best - but i also know that if i do get a BFN then i won't be able to face anymore tx - i think we all have a certain point where we think enough is enough ! but then i thought id reached this decision the last time but here i am trying again 
What i am trying to say is that only you know where you are and what you want to do right now and if that view changes in the future than thats up to you and your family to decide  

Please take good care of yourself over the next few weeks and I know nothing i can say will make it better but i hope you can find some comfort for you and your family

caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Liz

We too have just had our last attempt fail.  It's so hard to make the decision but like you we just had to say enough is enough.  You're extremely brave to have gone through all those attempts, you must be a strong person so well done you at giving it your best shot.

Like you I've found this website so supportive, don't know what I'd have done without it - Take care of yourselves now.

Lots of hugs
Nix


----------



## Liz11 (Oct 28, 2004)

Thank you all for your lovely thoughtfull messages sharing your experiences with me, we all have our stories to tell that are so sad and seem so unfair. 

This week has been odd, it is like someone has died but I also have this strange I think the work is relief...I am hoping all will get better with time .. 
One this is a strange thing for me - I know this is it the end of the line. they say you know when enough is enough and I wasn't sure but you do in your heart. 

I have been looking for books or giving some thought to counselling to help me come to terms and closure. 

I will log on if a few months from time to time to let you all know how I am doing and how it feels.

take care you all


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Liz11 - I hope you pop on soon, I'm a bit worried about you hun.  Have you tried talking to your GP re counselling?  They offered me counselling at work but I don't feel I want to talk to just 'anyone', it would have to be someone who knew alot about IVF.

Hope you're ok
Nix


----------

